# Has anybody taken DHEA supplements



## Shell15 (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi Ladies,

I have just had my first follow up appointment following my BFN in February.  Consultant said I was lucky to get 3 eggs due to an AMH of 5.8.  I was asked if I would use donor eggs but this is something I don't want to do. 

He advised me that he would not recommend a further cycle unless I take DHEA supplement of 50 mg for 3 months he said that it contains a male hormone and has been used to help ladies with a low ovarian reserve and can inrease egg and embryo quality and decreases chances of miscarriage.  He told me to buy this from a health shop.

I have been to health shop but they said they didn't have it but could get it from a supplier in the Channel Islands who then gets it from America and it will take 10 days or more!  

I have looked on internet and you can buy it in the UK but I am little cautious about buying supplements from the internet.

Has anybody else been recommended to take this or has anybody taken this?

Michelle x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi
There is loads of info in the supplements board 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=498.0


----------



## kirsty99 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi! I have also been recommended to take dhea and actually ordered mine yesterday! I've got mine from a uk website called Health monthly... 120 tablets £5.38. I went for 3 bottles and there was £4.50p&p. I got an email the same day to say they'd been dispatched. Hope this helps! X


----------

